# Nexus S (S-AMOLED) vs. Nexus S (SC-LCD)



## shady (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello friends. This would be my first post here. So if I've posted in wrong thread, please excuse.

I plan to buy a Nexus S soon but I am confused between both versions S-AMOLED model and Super Clear LCD model. Someone I know who works on the beta testing of stuff told me that the S-AMOLED models suffer from color calibration issues et al. I was told that even Custom Kernel Devs like SuperCurio are fed up of the S-AMOLED calibrations. He has been pushing me to buy the S-LCD model just to be on safe side.

There's a $78 difference between both the models and i am confused on which one to pick up. A little clarification on the S-AMOLED (by those who've used it) would be really helpful.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

While I don't have a Nexus S, I do have a phone that is identical in every hardware aspect (Epic 4G) and I would say that the S-AMOLED problems you are seeing are the result of a dud unit, not the screen on all the devices.

Personally, I feel that the S-AMOLED screen is the best screen ever made and it outperforms any other device in terms of brightness, battery usage, and just general sexyness.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a AMOLED Nexus One and a Thunderbolt(Think its SLED)...honestly I can't tell the difference except the TB is just a bit brighter. I would get the SC-LED version if S devs are not supporting S-AMOLED...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

My droid inc was amoled and the TB is LCD... I would take my inc screen any day of the week over the SLCD.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Similar boat. My D1 was SLCD & my Dinc is AMOLED. I love the AMOLED true black.


----------



## shady (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Picked up a SC LCD one - Nexus S GT-I9023. Updated to 2.3.4. Flashed ClockWork Recovery. Rooted. Totally tripping at the performance.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> I have a AMOLED Nexus One and a Thunderbolt(Think its SLED)...honestly I can't tell the difference except the TB is just a bit brighter. I would get the SC-LED version if S devs are not supporting S-AMOLED...


 There's actually almost no difference between dev support for the two, as there were almost no differences for us anyway! The only thing was BLN, but that was quickly fixed and now the two are equal. The NS4G on the other hand, has different devs and ROMs etc.

I myself have an i9020 (SAMOLED) and it is one of the nicest displays I have used. Except for reds, as they appear very pixely and grainy because of the pentile arrangement. My friend has a 9023 (SLCD) and its like a regular LCD, everything seems cripser except the dark gingerbread UI doesn't quite do it justice. Both have their pros and cons, however if the SAMOLED was of the plus variety (GS2) then it would be SAMOLED+ hands down!

My 2c







even though you've already got it, just in case anyone else needs advice.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I own a white Nexus S, but I had no idea there was a SLCD version. Super AMOLED is the best display on the market. The phone can have a low resolution, and it will still look fantastic.


----------

